# The Lakers WON'T make the playoffs (what's next?)!



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

There. I said it.

What do you guys think will happen next season? 

I gather Kobe will be on board. But Howard? And Pau?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This isn't exactly a news flash.

But a lot of people were laughing at me when I said it six weeks ago.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> There. I said it.
> 
> What do you guys think will happen next season?
> 
> I gather Kobe will be on board. But Howard? And Pau?


All players are returning.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They got a chance to make it, but it boils down to the teams ahead of them coming back to them. They aren't good enough to make up the ground without those teams in front of them playing even worse than they have to this point. Portland seems to be running on fumes, but you still have to climb over a couple of teams to get to them.

Unless they want to take back bad deals or something really bad it's hard to see how they move Gasol at this point. His value isn't up to his contract right now. You can move Howard, but I can't see many GM's betting their jobs on him at this point.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

sign and trade Howard for picks and youth 

let it ride next year with Nash-Kobe-Pau as your core with youth and guys like Clark and Hill still on board, enjoy the last ride of the over the hill gang (bet they'd do better than this shit)

clear the decks the following summer when all come off the books, keep your young promising guys, sign a couple big names (and re-sign Kobe for pennies on the dollar?)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not having draft picks will be crappiest thing going forward.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Call Brooklyn and Minnesota and trade Dwight to BK for Kevin Love and 2 first rounders. Go to war next year with Kobe, Nash, Pau and Love. Rebuild around Love and Lebron in 2014.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> All players are returning.


I doubt that sincerely Ron.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I doubt that sincerely Ron.


1. Kobe is under contract and they aren't trading him.

2. Pau is under contract and with Howard hurt they aren't trading him.

3. Howard is hurt, he isn't the same player he was with Orlando, and due to his injuries he isn't going to leave 1 more year and $30 million on the table.

Therefore, all players are returning.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> 1. Kobe is under contract and they aren't trading him.
> 
> 2. Pau is under contract and with Howard hurt they aren't trading him.
> 
> ...


Sign and trade to where ever Dwight demands to play next.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they do trade Gasol it might be more or less a salary dump. If that team can't contend there's no real rationale for paying that much in luxury tax. They can definitely be better next year, but it's hard to see them contending.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Diable said:


> If they do trade Gasol it might be *more or less a salary dump*. If that team can't contend there's no real rationale for paying that much in luxury tax. They can definitely be better next year, but it's hard to see them contending.


TWC says **** that - TWC says Billion is spelled with a capital B mother****er - TWC says try again


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and btw in 3 months Pau's contract is going to look an awful lot like a massive cash dump


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Lakers are not going to take back the same salary that Gasol makes in all likelihood. If they don't they are not likely to get better in any substantial way. Just as likely they let him expire so that they get out from under the contract themselves.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Twitter is shredding Dwight to pieces right now.

Hilarious.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

dude, seriously, they cant be cheap because they are holding up the entire west coast with their twc deal - they must deliver the goods - they've never been cheap in the past and they especially cant be now with their new TV deal - of all the things to grouse about this one is the least necessary


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

At this point I'm on the fire MIke D'Antoni bandwagon.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> At this point I'm on the fire MIke D'Antoni bandwagon.


You think the Buss' want 30 million in fired coaches salary?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cris said:


> You think the Buss' want 30 million in fired coaches salary?


Incredible mismanagement. Guess they never considered what would happen if D'Antoni was a bust.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cris said:


> You think the Buss' want 30 million in fired coaches salary?


3 billion dollars from Time Warner should help...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Sign and trade to where ever Dwight demands to play next.


Disagree. They could never get full value for him now from New Jers...er, Brooklyn.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> 3 billion dollars from Time Warner should help...


Over 20 years. Once you make money, the last thing you want to do is give it away.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ron said:


> Disagree. They could never get full value for him now from New Jers...er, Brooklyn.


Is Brooklyn over the cap?? Larry **** says teams that are over the cap can't receive players through sign and trade.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> Incredible mismanagement. Guess they never considered what would happen if D'Antoni was a bust.


Like I've said before, this entire situation is going to make for a great case study. There have been so many mistakes on the managerial and coaching sides. You think good ol' Jimmy would've learned his lesson the first time, when he hired Mike Brown. 

I agree with Bill Simmons. It was never a matter of D'Antoni being a better fit; it was because Jimmy has issues with Phil: The classic "I hate my sister's husband" scenario.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

And I hope to god that the Lakers don't sign Howard to a max contract. He hasn't shown that he is worth that type of money whatsoever. I'm tired of his act. Bynum at least walked the talk, even though he was hurt 60% of the time.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's more like Jimbo doesn't want to lose control over the team I'd guess. He doesn't seem to get along with his sister either, I guess because they both want to wear the pants. At this point I would guess that Phil probably thinks he dodged a bullet. I don't think he could have fixed that team without selling his soul to the devil.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Diable said:


> It's more like Jimbo doesn't want to lose control over the team I'd guess. He doesn't seem to get along with his sister either, I guess because they both want to wear the pants. At this point I would guess that Phil probably thinks he dodged a bullet. I don't think he could have fixed that team without selling his soul to the devil.


Well, I said in an earlier thread that head coach Jesus Christ himself couldn't get this team to .500, I am wondering if the devil could.

The Lakers and the hereinafter. Heaven help us all. :|


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Is Brooklyn over the cap?? Larry **** says teams that are over the cap can't receive players through sign and trade.


According to this page, they are way over.

http://hoopshype.com/salaries.htm


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ron said:


> According to this page, they are way over.
> 
> http://hoopshype.com/salaries.htm


According to **** they have to be over the APRON which is 4 million over the cap.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

If they don't make a major deal by the deadline, I think we may be looking at a similar roster next season. I think they probably should trade Howard by the deadline though. If the team somehow gets to or above .500 by the deadline and Howard looks impressive in that run, then _maybe_ hold off on that trade.

Last Summer some of the potential negatives to the deals they were making seemed too remote to be real. Some questions briefly went through my head like, 'What if they get hit by injuries this season, miss the playoffs, and that pick gets (un)lucky and goes number 1? Is Nash worth that pick, even in a weak draft?', or 'What if the team gets hit by injuries and Dwight seeks greener pastures as a FA?' Of course both before and after those thoughts, came the thought, 'This is their best chance to get another one with Kobe. They have to go for it.'

Now since things are clearly headed in the worst direction possible, another thought comes to mind, 'What if not only their pick ends up in the top 3, but Howard leaves for nothing or worse, he re-signs and continues to accumulate injuries, becoming a shell of his former self at max salary, while dooming the team to overpriced mediocrity for the length of his contract and repeated beatings by the Suns and their top 3 pick/future MVP. Aaaahhhh!' Unfortunately the draft pick is already gone, and there's no way to make sure it won't end up in the lottery. A Howard trade could actually increase the chance of missing the playoffs, but somehow I don't think so. If rebuilding mode is beginning, more assets will be needed, and a Howard trade appears to be the only way to get there. Unlike the Summer of 2012, in the Winter of '13 the positive Laker thoughts do not come even close to drowning out the negative ones. Maybe this team will return next year with a huge chip on its shoulder and win it all with Dwight carrying the load, but it seems as though he is both incapable of carrying a team and unwilling to let others do the carrying. If there is any possible way to pick up some decent up-n-coming team-oriented talent and possibly future 1st round picks for Howard, I think it should be done. And it's still a little hard to believe that it has gotten to this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

So Howard says this after yesterdays game.

*"It felt real bad. I didn't want to try to play through it because I didn't want to hurt it any worse, so (the Lakers' training staff) asked me not to play. ... I'll see what he says and then go from there"*


Sooooo..... he says he didn't want to play through it because hes a bitch, but then follows that up by saying the training staff wouldn't let him go back in? You asked not to go back in you ****ing idiot. 


I hate this guy. You guys need to get rid of him. I've come to like the Lakers outside of this chump.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

did you see the contact that caused it? maybe it was because my wife had just shown me a video of hits from her Derby league but I have to say honestly Ive seen women who were 10 times tougher than this guy


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> did you see the contact that caused it? maybe it was because my wife had just shown me a video of hits from her Derby league but I have to say honestly Ive seen women who were 10 times tougher than this guy


Hard to say how tough he is since the injury is a blatant fake to excuse him playing like shit. 

I still haven't seen it, but supposedly it was from Rudy Gay? That's like if Lebron said he got hurt from fighting for a rebound with Darren Collison or something.

Dwight is a physical freak. He shouldn't be getting injured on regular plays with a small forward. Hes just a faker and a child is all.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Just watched it on YouTube. So there's no contact at all? He just lazily goes up to try to contend a Rudy Gay jumper, turns around and see's it goes in, and all the sudden starts patting his shoulder like "Take me out, take me out."

Wow. I just assumed it was fake since it was Dwight, but after seeing it, yea, that's obviously an extremely fake injury. Either that, or he isn't even able to do the most run of the mill, least intensive basketball plays required. 

I think both answers are equally as bad.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Crazy thing is just a week ago I thought LA might have a legit shot to make the playoffs still, based on the way that Houston, Portland, and Minnesota were all losing games.

But since they aren't even beating teams like the Raptors, they're likely to miss the playoffs. Gotta trade Dwight in that scenario, b/c I don't trust that the banners hanging in the rafters are enough of an argument to keep him where he is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Crazy thing is just a week ago I thought LA might have a legit shot to make the playoffs still, based on the way that Houston, Portland, and Minnesota were all losing games.
> 
> But since they aren't even beating teams like the Raptors, they're likely to miss the playoffs. Gotta trade Dwight in that scenario, b/c I don't trust that the banners hanging in the rafters are enough of an argument to keep him where he is.


And the thing is, the guy sulks when things don't go well. He's already bitchy that everything isn't about how awesome Dwight Howard the savior is, and the fact there's no way they win a title this year. He knows hes already seen as a huge failure this year, and with how mentally fragile he is that's probably destroying him. 

I just can't see him staying at this point.


That's all personal opinion obviously, but the guy showed his true colors in Orlando last year, and its not like his recent antics have given anyone any faith that he's changed.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Im saying Horford, Louis Williams or Jeff Teague, Morrow or Stevenson(filler) a pick or two (they're sitting on a few) - let's do it!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Im saying Horford, Louis Williams or Jeff Teague, Morrow or Stevenson(filler) a pick or two (they're sitting on a few) - let's do it!


Makes sense.

You have to wonder if Lakers management is willing to admit this hasn't worked out though as well. They may be too stubborn to do it and wait until the offseason if they're going to trade him. Then they can do it under the pretext of "He was going to leave" instead of "We made a mistake"


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> You have to wonder if Lakers management is willing to admit this hasn't worked out though as well. They may be too stubborn to do it and wait until the offseason if they're going to trade him. Then they can do it under the pretext of "He was going to leave" instead of "We made a mistake"


Assuming that Dwight will sign an extension in a trade(I know, big if), and that Dwight wants to leave, who says no to Pekovic and Derrick Williams for Dwight?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Assuming that Dwight will sign an extension in a trade(I know, big if), and that Dwight wants to leave, who says no to Pekovic and Derrick Williams for Dwight?


Pek and Williams would be nice, but I would see LA pushing for Love. Even though they should have learned their lesson about just randomly throwing stars together.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I feel like the Wolves are going to go all-in on trying to keep Love, and even though Dwight's damaged goods at this point, getting him would be one of those moves that really impresses the players. I don't think they trade Love unless he refuses to sign an extension in a year or two.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I like the atlanta deal better just because I have a feeling that dwight would be ok with it (and wouldnt throw a monkey wrench into the process) and the hawks have smith and are obviously trying to set the table for this kind of deal - also horford's contract isnt terrible and the hawks are sitting on a few decent draft picks


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

No one is going to trade for a center with a bad back and bad shoulder, he's damaged goods.

Get real, people. We are stuck with the Dwightmare for the foreseeable future.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> No one is going to trade for a center with a bad back and bad shoulder, he's damaged goods.
> 
> Get real, people. We are stuck with the Dwightmare for the foreseeable future.


I think you're giving too much credit to GM's. ATL would trade for him, if alone just to create buzz for the team. And I think most GM's realize his shoulder is fine, whether or not they see faking an injury is worse than actually having one probably differs on which GM you ask.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

does Ron ever get tired of being so gloomy? can you imagine if he was a fan of a normal team and not one that has traipsed through history like a lucky protected fairy child sprinkled in golden dust?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> does Ron ever get tired of being so gloomy? can you imagine if he was a fan of a normal team and not one that has traipsed through history like a lucky protected fairy child sprinkled in golden dust?


I'm actually a happy, well-adjusted person. Most of what I do here is for effect.

Think of it. From a sports standpoint, I am coming off a Stanley Cup Champion win with the Kings, a championship contender with the Clippers (I am an L.A. fan, not just a Lakers fan), and two world championships from 2009 and 2010.

But if that same team is 17-25, you think I will be bouncing around this forum :jump: like that? Come on, get real.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron said:


> No one is going to trade for a center with a bad back and bad shoulder, he's damaged goods.
> 
> Get real, people. We are stuck with the Dwightmare for the foreseeable future.


i hope so.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Keep Dwight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

why? he either all of a sudden has gotten real fragile or he has character issues and possibly both - I think there are reasons for concern


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwight has been evaluated and has been cleared to play. Fwiw.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Dwight has been evaluated and has been cleared to play. Fwiw.


Its almost like his shoulder was never hurt to begin with...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

almost


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Trade who you can for short term contracts and draft picks. Send Kobe out with a playoff appearance next year. Then rebuild in 2014.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Even though Howard has been a huge disappointment I'd still give him his extension. Eventually he's going to pull his head out of his ass and revert back to the player he's been pretty much his whole career. (The best center in the league)


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Agreed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Dwight is not a leader. He is a faux alpha male. This next paragraph says it all:

One example of the rocky relationship between the two Western Conference All-Star starters, according to a league source, was a game this season when Howard harped to a teammate about the disparity between his and Bryant's shots while sitting on the bench. The teammate called Bryant over so Howard could tell it to Bryant's face, but the center refused to speak up


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If he reverts back to 2011 form we're straight. People are starting to forget how good he was.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If he's too much of a pussy to confront his teammates about their play, then he will lead us nowhere.

A leader doesn't bitch to his colleagues; he goes straight to the problem and takes care of it himself.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

MojoPin said:


> Dwight is not a leader. He is a faux alpha male. This next paragraph says it all:
> 
> One example of the rocky relationship between the two Western Conference All-Star starters, according to a league source, was a game this season when Howard harped to a teammate about the disparity between his and Bryant's shots while sitting on the bench. The teammate called Bryant over so Howard could tell it to Bryant's face, but the center refused to speak up



BUWAHAHAHA. I wonder which teammate that was. 

I'm sure Dwight then went to teammateB and was like "man TeammbateA is such a d***! He's trying to start drama between me and Kobe!"


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

l0st1 said:


> BUWAHAHAHA. I wonder which teammate that was.
> 
> I'm sure Dwight then went to teammateB and was like "man TeammbateA is such a d***! He's trying to start drama between me and Kobe!"


I bet it was Artest. The guy had to have known what he was doing, and Artest is one of the guys on the roster I could see starting shit with Dwight just to mess with him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

l0st1 said:


> BUWAHAHAHA. I wonder which teammate that was.


I'd bet Nash but I could see Metta or Pau doing the same thing


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> I bet it was Artest. The guy had to have known what he was doing, and Artest is one of the guys on the roster I could see starting shit with Dwight just to mess with him.


I dont think it was messing with him - it was showing him the right thing to do, how to be a man etc


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bogg said:


> I bet it was Artest. The guy had to have known what he was doing, and Artest is one of the guys on the roster I could see starting shit with Dwight just to mess with him.





e-monk said:


> I'd bet Nash but I could see Metta or Pau doing the same thing



He'd have to be incredibly stupid to say something like that to one of the other starters. I mean Nash may keep it between them. But Metta and Pau are certainly going to Kobe with that. But I guess common sense isn't Dwights strong point


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You guys assuming that the "league source" wasn't making all that shit up.

I mean do you really think this happened? Highly doubtful.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that Howard acted like a puss and a child? yeah I have reason to think that's possible....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Now he's complaining about all the negativity surrounding the team... SHUT UP; MAN UP. This guy better come out and perform tonight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Now he's complaining about all the negativity surrounding the team... SHUT UP; MAN UP. This guy better come out and perform tonight.


They play tonight?

Damn, guess I am losing interest. :|


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw this on a different site: 

Lakers Accidentally Trade For 7-Inch-Tall Center Dwink Howard

http://www.theonion.com/articles/lakers-accidentally-trade-for-7inchtall-center-dwi,29134/


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I saw this on a different site:
> 
> Lakers Accidentally Trade For 7-Inch-Tall Center Dwink Howard
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/lakers-accidentally-trade-for-7inchtall-center-dwi,29134/


:lol:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Laker Freak said:


>





MojoPin said:


> I saw this on a different site:
> 
> Lakers Accidentally Trade For 7-Inch-Tall Center Dwink Howard
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/lakers-accidentally-trade-for-7inchtall-center-dwi,29134/


llullz


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what part of closed door meeting dont you understand?



> Kobe Bryant suggested ''our closed-door meeting *that everyone seems to know about'' *had something to do with the victory.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/lakers-beat-jazz-102-84-055046855--nba.html


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lakers could very well go on a 6 game win streak. New Orleans, Phoenix, Minnesota, Detroit. Perhaps even 7 or 8, considering Brooklyn hasn't been that great either and the Celtics just lost Rondo.


----------

